# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si të shfaq statistika për numrin e vizitorëve në faqe?

## Studenti_LINZ

Pershendetje per te gjithe anetaret .Kohen e fundit kam punuar  website-in e shoqates sone, pra te studenteve shqiptare qe studjojn ne Linz-Austri.Website-me mbeti mua te bej pasi e njihja se paku Adobe go Live.

Kisha nje pyetje per ju::Si mund ta vendosi Statistiken ne web?, per te pare se sa po vizitohet kjo faqe.Pres ndihmen tuaj.
pershendetje per te gjite.

me rrespekt Adi

----------


## Cimo

> Pershendetje per te gjithe anetaret .Kohen e fundit kam punuar  website-in e shoqates sone, pra te studenteve shqiptare qe studjojn ne Linz-Austri.Website-me mbeti mua te bej pasi e njihja se paku Adobe go Live.
> 
> Kisha nje pyetje per ju::Si mund ta vendosi Statistiken ne web?, per te pare se sa po vizitohet kjo faqe.Pres ndihmen tuaj.
> pershendetje per te gjite.
> 
> me rrespekt Adi


www.histats.com  ke informata se si shkon procedura dhe normal ka mates aty.

----------


## Studenti_LINZ

> www.histats.com  ke informata se si shkon procedura dhe normal ka mates aty.


do te ksha dashur edhe pak me shume ndihme nga ju, mendoj se me keni kuptuar se cfar kerkoj.

Statistiken qe une kerkoj, dershiroj qe te figuroj ne web. 
me rrespekt adi

----------


## Cimo

> do te ksha dashur edhe pak me shume ndihme nga ju, mendoj se me keni kuptuar se cfar kerkoj.
> 
> Statistiken qe une kerkoj, dershiroj qe te figuroj ne web. 
> me rrespekt adi


Pasi e ben regjistrimin ne kete faqe Kjo faqje te jep nje kod HTML qe ti duhet te vendosishe ne faqen tende, ja nje shembull www.Poroj.com ne fund te faqes eshte vendosur kodi edhe eshte i hapur per publik.

----------


## Studenti_LINZ

> Pasi e ben regjistrimin ne kete faqe Kjo faqje te jep nje kod HTML qe ti duhet te vendosishe ne faqen tende, ja nje shembull www.Poroj.com ne fund te faqes eshte vendosur kodi edhe eshte i hapur per publik.


Falemnderes shume per ndihmen qe me ofrove.Punon shume mire.

www.studentet.at

----------


## klodj

Pershendetje te gjithe forumistave!

 Ajo qe kerkoj une eshte te mund te krojoj nje tabele qe te shfaqet Numri i Vizitoreve qe e kane hapur faqen dhe numri te rritet progresivisht sa here qe e viziton dikush tjeter.


Ju falenderoj shume !!

----------

